# breeding blue acaras



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

my blue acaras had laid eggs awhile back unfortunately i lost all of them to fungus now i'm trying to get them to breed any ideas how to promote

i'm putting in a tile in their tank well it's all bare except for the tile so which side do i put up the rough or the smooth???


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

one more thing i removed all the acaras from the arowana tank and put them in this tank as i had only a fair idea who the breeding male was is that ok???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would do smooth, but if you have 2, put 1 each way.
You should find out soon. Depends on the size of the tank.


----------

